# Login und Passwort verschlüsseln un entschlüsseln in Java



## blaiso (30. März 2006)

Halllo,

Ich möchte ein Java-Programm schreiben, dass Daten in der DB verschlüsselt ablegt. Die Daten sollten aber bei richtigem Passwort wieder entschlüsselt werden können! Eigentlich sollte es ähnlich wie das PGP prinzip sein

Können Sie mir bitte helfen?

Gruß
Blaise


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. März 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/212543-verschluesselung.html?highlight=Cipher

Gruss Tom


----------

